# please welcome grimreaperman



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

:laugh: another lawnmower kid err umm teen 17 year old haha

bug, introduce yourself


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

whad up. i know somethin about engines. mainly briggs hondas are literally sh*t


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No more introduction threads now. From now on every first post should be a flame to someone.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

haha funyyyyyyyy


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

whatever crazy ass klown bitch haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Do you guys pop wood like Shitter When You hear a Mower fire up?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Do you guys pop wood like Shitter When You hear a Mower fire up?
> [snapback]812169[/snapback]​










dam thats wrong
but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

no we basically blow the living motherfuckin hell outta hondas. me i love noise a good straight pipe will do nothin about it that exites me. what about it anyway huh. don't like mowers, tough sh*t live with us likin em.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey wasup.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

yah what bug said haha


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

? 0.o ....p-furynut?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Do you guys pop wood like Shitter When You hear a Mower fire up?
> [snapback]812169[/snapback]​


me? wtf


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

me pfurynut haha
him bugman from predators unlimited, and hobbytalk


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah man what the f*ck........


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Grimreaperman, no offense but if youre friends with hellraiser there's a good chance people aren't going to like you. Serygo proved that wrong by being a chill kid.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

haha like i say to everyone i'm a nice cool guy just don't f*ck with me or catch me on a bad day. the sprint guy caught me on a bad day and a dude i know pissed me off. the sprint guy learned new words to call himself and the dude i know learned how hard a steel door was when you go through the glass first


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

get over urself buddy

welcome to pfury:thumbup:


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

like i say i'm a nice guy and thx for the thumbsup


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> no we basically blow the living motherfuckin hell outta hondas. me i love noise a good straight pipe will do nothin about it that exites me. what about it anyway huh. don't like mowers, tough sh*t live with us likin em.
> [snapback]812191[/snapback]​


Well, FOr whats it worth, I got a Lawnmower, but no honda engine.



shutter13 said:


> me? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeaaa,Pretend it never happend...
''Move along sir...Sir, Move along Or im going to have to pepper spray you...SIR!!!...''


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

what kind????????
send me an im via aim hellraiser7812 on aim


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

what engine type. mostly briggs or tecs are used. both are good


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

briggs is better lol to me mainly because i abuse em and they run as good as new. nothin but


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lawn mowers suck balls, we all kno real men just wait for winter when the grass all dies off anyway,

ohh sh*t, i hope i didnt catch u on a bad day,


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

*** ass micus, good to see u bitch


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

naaaaaaaa builds your legs up makes money and to me is fun mainly because i like em. i know real men that love em, race em and are well men. freaky picture though


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

plus i wait until it dies and get out there and mow it so it dies more. my yards a thick motherfuckin high grass filled yard


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i smell trouble... or maybe someones hair is burning..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

damn...two people who get off from lawnmowers its cute how you two found eachother, its a small world.

welcome


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

are they gonna have a mow-off.....sorta like the deuling banjoes


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

we only live umm
wait maryland touches pennsylvania, we arent that far apart


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

nope not cute not a small world. me i don't have a mower fetish i just love small engines and chevys. you must all have a sarcasm fetish or maybe a hating one oh well no offense by that. i just want to be of help if i can


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i was serious we only have room for 1 lawn mower king on p-fury


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

WTF???


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm not a mower king. what makes you think i like just mowers. anything with a small engine.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

The Last Don said:


> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roger that.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> roger that.
> [snapback]812307[/snapback]​


Bravo here, copy that.



Grimreaperman Posted Today said:


>


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OK i dont get u, are you joking about lawn mowers or what? So you like small engines but not lawn mowers? what does that maen wtf?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i like the engines the engines are the key. don't thnk i said i did not like mowers. i like em. riders mostly. race one around my house mostly.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you know they got a diesel small engine motor now







can you say uphill advantage?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

not really. there very good but well they are very slow most of them they can cut like a son of a bitch but they can be heavy. i/c is a gasoline engine adv.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

just curious...when u intro yourself to people in the "real" world, do you say "hi, im so and so and i like small engines"? im just finding this thread a bit odd.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

don't ask me i didn't start this thread, just sayin hello.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Drew said:


> roger that.
> [snapback]812307[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> Bravo here, copy that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10-4


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

whats up with the cb radio talk like i say don't like me liking small engines


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> 10-4
> [snapback]812398[/snapback]​


whats your 20?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> whats up with the cb radio talk like i say don't like me liking small engines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy tiger..


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> i'm not a mower king. what makes you think i like just mowers. anything with a small engine.
> [snapback]812299[/snapback]​


Everybody knows that p-furynut is the king :nod: anyway, welcome to the site


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> whats your 20?
> [snapback]812404[/snapback]​


my comffy leather chair cruising the information super highway with a dice in the mirror and trucker hat that says "Rock On"
over


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> my comffy leather chair cruising the information super highway with a dice in the mirror and trucker hat that says "Rock On"
> over
> [snapback]812412[/snapback]​


thank you much driver


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

funny this is a nice site though.














:beer:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> haha like i say to everyone i'm a nice cool guy just don't f*ck with me or catch me on a bad day. the sprint guy caught me on a bad day and a dude i know pissed me off. the sprint guy learned new words to call himself and the dude i know learned how hard a steel door was when you go through the glass first
> [snapback]812224[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow thats a lot of jacking off. You must be happy!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> wow thats a lot of jacking off. You must be happy!
> [snapback]812450[/snapback]​


or blind


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> wow thats a lot of jacking off. You must be happy!
> [snapback]812450[/snapback]​


Someones getting excited...


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah man i'm not like that. you know not a queer.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> haha like i say to everyone i'm a nice cool guy just don't f*ck with me or catch me on a bad day. the sprint guy caught me on a bad day and a dude i know pissed me off. the sprint guy learned new words to call himself and the dude i know learned how hard a steel door was when you go through the glass first
> [snapback]812224[/snapback]​


Could you say that again in English?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this thread is hilarious...just smile and nod


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Well, FOr whats it worth, I got a Lawnmower, but no honda engine.
> Yeeeeaaa,Pretend it never happend...
> ''Move along sir...Sir, Move along Or im going to have to pepper spray you...SIR!!!...''
> [snapback]812246[/snapback]​


wtfffff


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow this must be one of the worst threads


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

quite a strange name isnt it grim reaper man its similar to the cheesy ones you get on xbox live


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

haha damn thread


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

help this thread sucks i feel like im drowning in assholes save me!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Handikapped said:


> help this thread sucks i feel like im drowning in assholes save me!!!
> [snapback]813410[/snapback]​


Of all things to say or fantasize about... why would you want to drown in assholes? *cough******cough*


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i tried to tell them that i dont have a mower fetish, small engines haha good luck bug, u aint gonna get it through thier heads


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Of all things to say or fantasize about... why would you want to drown in assholes? *cough******cough*
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]813479[/snapback]​













hellraiser7821 said:


> i tried to tell them that i dont have a mower fetish, small engines haha good luck bug, u aint gonna get it through thier heads
> [snapback]813602[/snapback]​


I have a Jack Daniels Festsh, Focker
Drink AT LAST 10 Shots Daily.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

drowning in assholes. damn you fantasize about such sh*t.














:beer: fagsaywhat. oh my god you said it wtf. take a look at this interested you must be


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> 10-4
> [snapback]812398[/snapback]​





Filo said:


> whats your 20?
> [snapback]812404[/snapback]​


this is reject crusin past mile marker 126 ive got a smokey in a plain wrapper sitting here shotin the goose


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

and i'm not a *** like you


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> and i'm not a *** like you
> [snapback]815087[/snapback]​


wtf? respect other members.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> and i'm not a *** like you
> [snapback]815087[/snapback]​


wtf thats from smokey and the bandit dude
it means there is a undercover cop shooting radar
i was going along with the cb talk...i dunno why :rasp:


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

die.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> whad up. i know somethin about engines. mainly briggs hondas are literally sh*t
> [snapback]812144[/snapback]​


huh?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Pls close this bullshit.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DIE


----------

